# NHS Scotland - aim to reduce IVF waiting times



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

NHS Scotland are aiming to reduce IVF waiting list times to 12 months by 2015. I really hope other NHS bodies follow suit as the postcode lottery is a joke.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-19686064

(Sorry not sure how to hyperlink this)

/links


----------

